# Help!



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anybody know the piano piece that is being played during this BBC HD ident?

If you could help, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 25, 2009)

My friend says it "_kind_ of sounds like Rachmaninoff".


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 25, 2009)

It does, doesn't it? Hm... I'll have a look through his solo pieces.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2009)

I was gonna say "Muse" and then I realised they steal from Rachmaninoff and Chopin


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 25, 2009)

I found it! It's Grieg's Piano Concerto in A Minor. Thank you Yahoo Answers!


----------

